# May 24th



## Gilligan

I know it's early...but we've decided to revive some parts of what used to be a massive annual party that we did for 35 years. . Pig Roast. May 24th.


----------



## vraiblonde

We might be back by then.  Can I come?


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> We might be back by then.  Can I come?


LOL...uh....no.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Will there be beer?



Well...we have this bar...


----------



## vraiblonde

Gilligan said:


> LOL...uh....no.



I know where you live.  I'll come anyway.


----------



## GWguy

Rats.  There's nothing on my calendar.  I have no excuse to not be there.


----------



## stgislander

SailorGirl said:


> Will there be beer?


----------



## Bann

Can't wait!   Let me know what type of side dish to bring!  Are you coordinating that, or is the missus?


----------



## Gilligan

Bann said:


> Can't wait!   Let me know what I type of side dish to bring!  Are you coordinating that, or is the missus?



Team task. But I'll keep everyone posted


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> .  I'm actually not going to be in the area that weekend


...darn..


----------



## vraiblonde

SailorGirl said:


> I'm not so good in large crowds anyway so....  anyhoo.  You know I'm retired so I'm available to help out regardless - errands, cleaning, whatever you or Judi needs please don't hesitate to ask.



I'm not doing chit except showing up and eating.


----------



## kom526

Will there be jello shooters on the dessert table? How about a bounce house? Trampoline? I'll bring the adult lemonade, but someone will have to help drink it.


----------



## kom526

I met my LW down in Piney Point. I was drinking then too. #shocker


----------



## Bann

SailorGirl said:


> You'll be delighted to know then that no one wants me to cook.


But you get points for offering!


----------



## PrchJrkr

kom526 said:


> Will there be jello shooters on the dessert table? How about a bounce house? Trampoline? I'll bring the adult lemonade, but someone will have to help drink it.


I can get the bounce house, if you're serious. I need to know ASAP because they go quick for the holiday weekends. And chafing dishes. Will there be a need?


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> Well...we have this bar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145521


I've been there before. It's run by a right friendly fellow.


----------



## Bann

PrchJrkr said:


> I can get the bounce house, if you're serious. I need to know ASAP because they go quick for the holiday weekends. And chafing dishes. Will there be a need?


Alcohol and a bounce house?  I'm thinking a recipe for disaster!


----------



## kom526

I'm joking about the bounce house, I think there was a story or two about a bounce house at Bob And BG's party from years ago.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Bann said:


> Alcohol and a bounce house?  I'm thinking a recipe for disaster!





kom526 said:


> I'm joking about the bounce house, I think there was a story or two about a bounce house at Bob And BG's party from years ago.


Okay, no bounce house. I vaguely remember something about itsbob and bg's blowout and a bounce house. I can still get chafing dishes and we have a frozen drink machine that the daiquiri drinkers at work claim is the bomb. I'll reserve it today, just in case.


----------



## stgislander

PrchJrkr said:


> Okay, no bounce house. I vaguely remember something about itsbob and bg's blowout and a bounce house. I can still get chafing dishes and we have a frozen drink machine that the daiquiri drinkers at work claim is the bomb. I'll reserve it today, just in case.


A frozen drink machine is always appreciated.  Now if we can borrow our friend's gasoline powered blender to make Dirt.


----------



## GWguy

stgislander said:


> A frozen drink machine is always appreciated.  Now if we can borrow our friend's *gasoline powered blender* to make Dirt.


For anyone who thinks this is a joke...  there's an auction show on tv, and they sold one of these.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> For anyone who thinks this is a joke...  there's an auction show on tv, and they sold one of these.
> View attachment 145534


We've had two gasoline powered blenders going at the same time. The annual pig roast weekend was an alcohol-infused blowout back in the day.


----------



## vraiblonde

Will there be go-karts?  I usually don't go to parties that don't have go-karts.


----------



## GWguy

I can hear the Island residents cringing now....


----------



## stgislander

vraiblonde said:


> Will there be go-karts?  I usually don't go to parties that don't have go-karts.


I think Gilligan's SO would put her foot down at go-karts.


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> Will there be go-karts?  I usually don't go to parties that don't have go-karts.


He's on an island, Jet ski's.


----------



## PrchJrkr

stgislander said:


> A frozen drink machine is always appreciated.  Now if we can borrow our friend's gasoline powered blender to make Dirt.


Drink machine preserved. Chafing trays? Post hole anger? Wood chipper?


----------



## stgislander

PrchJrkr said:


> Drink machine preserved. Chafing trays? *Post hole anger*? Wood chipper?


I'm not sure why that made me laugh.


----------



## PrchJrkr

stgislander said:


> I'm not sure why that made me laugh.


My too. Damned fat fingers.


----------



## kom526

PrchJrkr said:


> Drink machine preserved. Chafing trays? Post hole anger? Wood chipper?


Every time you hit clay 18" down on a 36" hole.


----------



## beachcat

Gilligan said:


> I know it's early...but we've decided to revive some parts of what used to be a massive annual party that we did for 35 years. . Pig Roast. May 24th.


snoopy dance snoopy dance, I get back from Colorado the 23rd, can I come?


----------



## PrchJrkr

beachcat said:


> snoopy dance snoopy dance, I get back from Colorado the 23rd, can I come?


I can't speak for the host, but I'm quite sure your presence would be very well received. I look forward to continuing our conversation.


----------



## Gilligan

beachcat said:


> snoopy dance snoopy dance, I get back from Colorado the 23rd, can I come?


Soytenly. !


----------



## beachcat

Gilligan said:


> Soytenly. !


yay!


----------



## frequentflier

beachcat said:


> yay!


Maybe those of us from the other side of the bridge can ride together


----------



## beachcat

frequentflier said:


> Maybe those of us from the other side of the bridge can ride together


I'll be dd for people on the Calvert side of the bridge!  just two rules when i'm DD:  no smoking in my car, and no touching the radio lol.....but other than that party on


----------



## frequentflier

beachcat said:


> I'll be dd for people on the Calvert side of the bridge!  just two rules when i'm DD:  no smoking in my car, and no touching the radio lol.....but other than that party on


Don't smoke and as long as it's not rap or gospel, we'll be good


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> Soytenly. !


You're not demanding a gift from Colorado as an entrance fee?  You're getting weak in your old age....


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> You're not demanding a gift from Colorado as an entrance fee?  You're getting weak in your old age....



Soft headed and senile. But you already knew that.


----------



## Bann

frequentflier said:


> Maybe those of us from the other side of the bridge can ride together


----------



## PrchJrkr

beachcat said:


> I'll be dd for people on the Calvert side of the bridge!  just two rules when i'm DD:  no smoking in my car, and no touching the radio lol.....but other than that party on


You may want to add a third rule for no . It's always my first rule, but I _do _mainly travel with guys.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Gilligan - will there be testicles?  Like deep fried with ketchup?



Not sure. I'll ask about the availability of said delicacy when I order the pig from the Amish guy I get my roasting pigs from.
Scoring good testicles is always a matter of both luck and timing, as you know.

Just for you.


----------



## kom526

GWguy said:


> For anyone who thinks this is a joke...  there's an auction show on tv, and they sold one of these.
> View attachment 145534


Buffett concerts.


----------



## kom526

SailorGirl said:


> I know how to get there.  It's really easy.
> 
> Turn on that road across from A&W Root Bear or near there anyway.  Drive as far as you can - at the very end - you'll see some signs that say do not trespass - it's very ominous looking.  Turn around in the little section that says turn around.  It helps if you're an expert like yours truly and you have a little car.
> 
> Go ALL the way back to A&W Root beer and wonder where it all went wrong.  Ponder this for a few minutes but don't give up.  Drive all the way back down, realize your mistake once it's too late.  Do this several times in fact.
> 
> Eventually stop at the post office - everybody knows Gilligan, they're happy to just hand out his address.  Do NOT call it Saint Gilligan's Island.  Apparently only Gilligan and I know the proper name.
> 
> Oh and it helps at the Post Office to bring some cake with you.  They like cake there.  Eventually you'll find a yellow cone only it's orange.  It's about eleventy billion miles from St Inigoes.  Hope that helped.


You should get a boat, or better yet, a friend with a boat. That trip to SGI is 1/2 the time by water versus driving. #DirectRoute


----------



## GWguy

kom526 said:


> You should get a boat,


Quoting Jamie Brockett regarding the Titanic, "She hit an iceberg and she went right on down....."


----------



## Gilligan

kom526 said:


> You should get a boat, or better yet, a friend with a boat. That trip to SGI is 1/2 the time by water versus driving. #DirectRoute



4 miles by boat from Fort Point.  22 miles by road....

She's a sailor. She should have a boat. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> 22 Bulls*it.  It was more like 50 something.


Not everyone takes the most scenic route, though........









...or the same route four times over...


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> ... the drunk in the post office ...



That does not narrow the local population down by as much as you might think.....


----------



## Gilligan

I just noticed I made an error...May 24th is a Sunday. I meant May 23rd..Saturday. Edit: NEVER MIND!!..I had a brain fart. It;s still on for Sunday the 24th.


The old pig roast parties that we held over 30 years ..it .started out as Saturday party.  But had to prep the pig Friday night...so folks started arriving for that and it became a party too. And then, of course, nobody wanted to leave Saturday late, so the party bled over in to Sunday. Then it became routine that Friday was prep day all day..and Sunday was leftovers plus more food all day. So that mission creep led to people showing up Thursday, to attend the all-day Friday prep day, the Saturday main day, and Sunday...which started to involve an additional load of food and lots more alcohol..which lead to Monday being the "last" day of the party. So....by the time we called it quits in 2011, after over 30 years of having that party, we'd got where we had a Thursday through Monday party that involved 2-3 grand worth of food an alcohol..and about an equal amount spent on live bands...custom event t-shirts..etc. A mini Buck Snort.

Great times...but wore us right out.  This one is going to be a "return to the roots" event. A small pig..a small circle of friends. I'm sure there will be a couple of folks with guitars there too.


----------



## GWguy

Dammit.  Now I have to change my calendar......


And no drum circles.....


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> Dammit.  Now I have to change my calendar......


No..yr OK..you can still show up on the 24th.


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> No..yr OK..you can still show up on the 24th.


----------



## Monello

Gilligan said:


> Well...we have this bar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145521


Looks like someone has stock in Corona.


----------



## TPD

SailorGirl said:


> 22 Bulls*it.  It was more like 50 something.



the damn cake was stale and moldy by the time you got there!  Just so you know, it’s less than 5 miles to the hardware store...


----------



## TPD

Lol we will be on the lookout. Ask for Andrew if I’m not there.


----------



## TPD

SailorGirl said:


> Why - do you hate him or something?



lol no he‘s a great employee. And he knows plumbing.


----------



## TPD

And I think he likes cake


----------



## TPD

SailorGirl said:


> I made two pies tonight - I'm going to try for the cake in the morning - if not I'll bring it Saturday instead.



He likes pie too. And so do I


----------



## Spitfire

Greetings:

I have a wedding to attend this day. Any chance you can change the date to the 30th so I can make this?  

I’m really looking forward to meeting everyone.

Thanks!


----------



## beachcat

Gilligan said:


> I just noticed I made an error...May 24th is a Sunday. I meant May 23rd..Saturday.
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! why can't you do it on sunday, everybody is off Monday!! I don't get back from Colorado until late Saturday.  maybe i'll just change my flight.  I'm not sure I want to miss this now.


----------



## Gilligan

Argh!!   Somebody slap me.  I originally made it Sunday because Monday is a holiday. Then I forgot about Monday being a Holiday and moved it back to Saturday.

Glad I didn't change the thread title!!


----------



## GWguy

Do you know how many appointments I've had to change because of this!?!?!?  DO YOU KNOW?!?!


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> Do you know how many appointments I've had to change because of this!?!?!?  DO YOU KNOW?!?!


Tell me all about yr troubles while we're moving those appliances in an hour or so...


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> Tell me all about yr troubles while we're moving those appliances in an hour or so...


NObody knows...... da trubble I seen......


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> NObody knows...... da trubble I seen......


I'll sing it wiff ya....you've never heard me sing yet.


In fact, nobody has ever heard me sing.


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> I'll sing it wiff ya....you've never heard me sing yet.
> 
> 
> In fact, nobody has ever heard me sing.


Probably a good thing.....


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Tell me all about yr troubles while we're moving those appliances in an hour or so...


With your back, you're probably need help huh?


----------



## GWguy

stgislander said:


> With your back, you're probably need help huh?


I think we've got it covered, but if you are offering to help, glad to have ya.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> I think we've got it covered, but if you are offering to help, glad to have ya.


Pfft. Couldn't have him cuttin' in to my pie.






SWIDT?


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> I have pie if that helps.


Pie fixes everything!  

And the weirdest thing happened. Somebody snuck a 6-pack of Corona in to my truck whilst I and GW were wrestling appliances out the door.... ??  The "Masked Corona Gifter" strikes again...


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> I had a 12 pack in the refrigerator for you - I forgot about it - Corona Extra.  Oh well your loss is my gain.  Thank you so much for taking the time - you guys are too much.



Ah ha..that narrows down the list of potential gifters. That GW is a sneaky feller....

And thanks for thinking about me with the 12-pack, but I just don't know what I would have done with that much beer.


----------



## Gilligan

Found a picture that sums up a typical pig roast party from the olden days in just one shot...  Many long-time countians will recognize the legendary fella in the foreground. Some will probably recognize the guy on stilts.  In the background, a close buddy from 7D is running his 2-stroke-engine powered belnder, mixing batch after batch of what we call "Dirt"..a mixture of vodka, milk and Oreo cookies, run through a blender powerful enough to probably mulch oak tree limbs. Those that camp out for the entire weekend..they are easy to spot.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> It doesn't keep?


oh heck no. Around here anyway....a 12-pack won't last a day.

Lack of preservatives, I'm guessing.


----------



## Kyle

SailorGirl said:


> vodka milk and oreo cookies??????


The thought of that just gave me a little reflux.


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> Ah ha..that narrows down the list of potential gifters. That GW is a sneaky feller....




Just a small token of appreciation for taking time to help me and SG.
Transported and unloaded.


----------



## GWguy

SailorGirl said:


> That was really thoughtful GW.


Me?  Thoughtful?  The only thing I'm thinking about is quid pro quo.....


----------



## kom526

SailorGirl said:


> Me too - didn't want to say - I mean vodka and milk - really?


Vodka, milk and Kahlua = White Russian. Very tasty drink and one of my Christmas time go to drinks.


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> Found a picture that sums up a typical pig roast party from the olden days in just one shot...  Many long-time countians will recognize the legendary fella in the foreground. Some will probably recognize the guy on stilts.  In the background, a close buddy from 7D is running his 2-stroke-engine powered belnder, mixing batch after batch of what we call "Dirt"..a mixture of vodka, milk and Oreo cookies, run through a blender powerful enough to probably mulch oak tree limbs. Those that camp out for the entire weekend..they are easy to spot.
> View attachment 145697


Is that Johnny Ford?


----------



## mitzi

SailorGirl said:


> Me too - didn't want to say - I mean vodka and milk - really?



White Russian!!


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> Is that Johnny Ford?


Sure is.  Another from the same party, with the band (Bent Nickel) in the background. Johnny is regaling my Mom with stories in this one.


----------



## stgislander

SailorGirl said:


> vodka milk and oreo cookies??????


It's heaven in a cup.  Thick like a milkshake.  Creamy and chocolatey with enough vodka to sneak up behind you and stomp your ass into the ground.


----------



## Gilligan

Of course the tiki bar will be stocked and rockin'...


----------



## Gilligan

Come by boat...


----------



## Gilligan

kom526 said:


> Vodka, milk and Kahlua = White Russian. Very tasty drink and one of my Christmas time go to drinks.



The maestro of the gasoline-powered blender Dirt drink...Torch...I'd bet you know him.


----------



## kwillia

Gilligan said:


> Of course the tiki bar will be stocked and rockin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145699


Whoa, that dude has corona on his shirt... _patientzero_


----------



## Gilligan

kwillia said:


> Whoa, that dude has corona on his shirt... _patientzero_



This was the graphic for the T-shirts we had printed  for one of our pig roasts....we did T-shirts for quite a few of them


----------



## Gilligan

Say...that reminds me...we still have several cases of those t-shirts.....


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Of course the tiki bar will be stocked and rockin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145699


You've got three months to try and get a new Corona sign.  That one is pretty gnarly now.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> Of course the tiki bar will be stocked and rockin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145699



I may forget the idea of the slushie machine then. I can pitch in something or somewhere else. Hell. I don't even drink. PM me with anything you'll need and I'll see what I can do. Do you need any lump charcoal or wood chunks? We get many different brands. Let me know early enough for special orders.


----------



## Ken King

RoseRed said:


> Is that Johnny Ford?


Doesn't seem like it has been almost 9 years since he passed.   RIP!


----------



## Gilligan

Ken King said:


> Doesn't seem like it has been almost 9 years since he passed.   RIP!


I know. His running buddy Capt. Higgins (that was his cruiser at the end of my dock in that one pic)  has been gone for over two years. Johnny and Higgins never missed one of my pig roast parties...and Johnny loved this place so much that he had Higgins bring him down here to sit in his favorite spot by the Tiki bar to watch the water front...about 3 weeks before he passed on. ;-(

We're going to have a short memorial ceremony for Johnny Ford, Capt. Higgins and some others we've lost, as a part of that weekend pig roast.

Opps..This pic has Higgins boat in it..


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> You've got three months to try and get a new Corona sign.  That one is pretty gnarly now.


Ahma hand that task off to my capable electrical department.


----------



## Gilligan

PrchJrkr said:


> I may forget the idea of the slushie machine then. I can pitch in something or somewhere else. Hell. I don't even drink. PM me with anything you'll need and I'll see what I can do. Do you need any lump charcoal or wood chunks? We get many different brands. Let me know early enough for special orders.


Definitely need real lump charcoal in the big bags. I used to to get it from Chief's.....Humphrey brand..but they stopped carrying after I stopped having my big pig roast parties. Go figger...coinkydink, I'm sure.


----------



## GWguy

stgislander said:


> You've got three months to try and get a new Corona sign.  That one is pretty gnarly now.





Gilligan said:


> Ahma hand that task off to my capable electrical department.


----------



## mitzi

Gilligan said:


> I know. His running buddy Capt. Higgins (that was his cruiser at the end of my dock in that one pic)  has been gone for over two years. Johnny and Higgins never missed one of my pig roast parties...and Johnny loved this place so much that he had Higgins bring him down here to sit in his favorite spot by the Tiki bar to watch the water front...about 3 weeks before he passed on. ;-(
> 
> We're going to have a short memorial ceremony for Johnny Ford, Capt. Higgins and some others we've lost, as a part of that weekend pig roast.
> 
> Opps..This pic has Higgins boat in it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145707



Beautiful pictures. You have your own piece of heaven.


----------



## mitzi

Gilligan said:


> Sure is.  Another from the same party, with the band (Bent Nickel) in the background. Johnny is regaling my Mom with stories in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145698



My friend and I used to follow them where they played. Nice guys. Do you keep in touch with Tim?


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:


> Doesn't seem like it has been almost 9 years since he passed.   RIP!


Gosh, I can't believe it has been that long.  But then again... not long before ...


----------



## Gilligan

mitzi said:


> My friend and I used to follow them where they played. Nice guys. Do you keep in touch with Tim?


I did ....for years.  He and the band did a reunion gig up at Anderson’s...but I’ve not talked with him since.


----------



## Gilligan

mitzi said:


> I guess it's okay to put it on here, since no last name is mentioned. He's really in bad shape.


I know.  Didnt want to put it here. We were close


----------



## mitzi

Gilligan said:


> I know.  Didnt want to put it here. We were close



I'll delete my post. Just wondered if you knew. I sometimes forget this is a public forum. Sorry.


----------



## mitzi

Gilligan said:


> I did ....for years.  He and the band did a reunion gig up at Anderson’s...but I’ve not talked with him since.



I was going to go to that. Something came  up and I couldn't.


----------



## PrchJrkr

mitzi said:


> I was going to go to that. Something came  up and I couldn't.


You're planning on making the First Annual SOMD Forum Memorial Day M&G on Gilligan's Island, yes? I have a feeling it's going to be _THE _place to be this year!


----------



## mitzi

PrchJrkr said:


> You're planning on making the First Annual SOMD Forum Memorial Day M&G on Gilligan's Island, yes? I have a feeling it's going to be _THE _place to be this year!



I'd like to but it's too soon to say for sure.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> Definitely need real lump charcoal in the big bags. I used to to get it from Chief's.....Humphrey brand..but they stopped carrying after I stopped having my big pig roast parties. Go figger...coinkydink, I'm sure.


I searched Ace's public website and didn't see the Humphrey stuff, but when I go in Sunday I'll have the assistant manager check the warehouse to see if Ace carries it. Humphries' website leaves me more than a little in the dark. Take a look HERE and see if you have a second preference or talk to the Chief's folks and I'll arrange payment. I see no sense in renting the slushie machine if the money can be better spent elsewhere. Also, it's a bitch to clean.  

Anyone else running a smoker/grill that day is invited to offer input and requirements for their preferred brand and amount needed. PM or out here in the open, doesn't matter to me. I can probably get it delivered on it's own pallet for easier handling and load the whole thing into the Mule. Also let me know about any wood chunks needed for flavoring. I'm a novice and will be bugging you veteran smokers to learn how to use my 2 year old _unseasoned _offset smoker. Yes, it _is _a shame. Life is slowing down a bit and maybe I'll have time to get back into the art of proper outdoor cooking.


----------



## PrchJrkr

mitzi said:


> I'd like to but it's too soon to say for sure.


I truly hope you can work it into your schedule. I have a feeling it will be a good gathering of great people to hang out with!


----------



## mitzi

PrchJrkr said:


> I truly hope you can work it into your schedule. I have a feeling it will be a good gathering of great people to hang out with!



I do too.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Ahma hand that task off to my capable electrical department.


Hey, you're the one that single handedly keeps Piney Point Market in business with your daily Corona purchases.  That has to earn you points with the local Corona distributor.


----------



## Gilligan

Spitfire said:


> Greetings:
> 
> I have a wedding to attend this day. Any chance you can change the date to the 30th so I can make this?
> 
> I’m really looking forward to meeting everyone.
> 
> Thanks!


I know yr fawking kidding.


----------



## Spitfire

Gilligan said:


> I know yr fawking kidding.



Greetings:

Not at all. Might roll in late. I will be rolling in a limo, you reckon you have room for a stretch?


----------



## GregV814

well, I rekon you can pretend a 87 Maxima is a stretch limo....is that a LGBiTQ wedding??? Are you subbing for the "best-man" ??


----------



## Gilligan

Spitfire said:


> Greetings:
> 
> Not at all. Might roll in late. I will be rolling in a limo, you reckon you have room for a stretch?


Sorry. No room for that.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> Definitely need real lump charcoal in the big bags. I used to to get it from Chief's.....Humphrey brand..but they stopped carrying after I stopped having my big pig roast parties. Go figger...coinkydink, I'm sure.


I couldn't locate Humphrey's lump charcoal in our warehouse and I don't want to order a pallet of it.  Did you check the Ace site for a good alternative?


----------



## Gilligan

PrchJrkr said:


> I couldn't locate Humphrey's lump charcoal in our warehouse and I don't want to order a pallet of it.  Did you check the Ace site for a good alternative?


Holy cow...what a collection!  I'm sure I'll find something in that mix that that I like...thanks!


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> Holy cow...what a collection!  I'm sure I'll find something in that mix that that I like...thanks!


Let me know and I'll get it on order. I cancelled the slushie machine rental and will have some $$ to cover charcoal cost. I think it would've been a waste to have the machine with this crowd.


----------



## Gilligan

PrchJrkr said:


> Let me know and I'll get it on order. I cancelled the slushie machine rental and will have some $$ to cover charcoal cost. I think it would've been a waste to have the machine with this crowd.


I’ll pick one and let you know.   Oh..and my tiki bar has a smaller slushee machine...just in case...


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Will it have alcohol?


It’s not worth even plugging it in if not.


----------



## itsbob

Gilligan said:


> Sorry. No room for that.


So I guess Fifth Wheel campers is out too??


----------



## Spitfire

Gilligan said:


> Sorry. No room for that.



Greetings:

No problem! I’ll arrive in my yacht. There should be plenty of room at your wharf, she only displaces about 16,000 gross tons. Won’t even need you to supply a crew to secure her, although I know you’d be nice enough to offer one.

Thanks!


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan! Do you still have those Mk14 torpedos you bought off of Craigs List?


----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> Gilligan! Do you still have those Mk14 torpedos you bought off of Craigs List?


Thinking a good use would be a vessel about 16K tons?


----------



## Gilligan

Spitfire said:


> Greetings:
> 
> No problem! I’ll arrive in my yacht. There should be plenty of room at your wharf, she only displaces about 16,000 gross tons. Won’t even need you to supply a crew to secure her, although I know you’d be nice enough to offer one.
> 
> Thanks!



Dock is right there on NW corner of the island. We'll keep an eye out for you.

Gilligan's warf


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Strawberry Shortcake List
> General Lee
> GW
> Gilligan
> SGI
> TPD
> Prchjkr
> Mitzi
> New Guy


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> I'll be over with one in about two weeks.  Maybe SGI will share.  He's nice like that.



Maybe.


----------



## stgislander

SailorGirl said:


> I'll be over with one in about two weeks.  Maybe SGI will share.  He's nice like that.


----------



## GWguy

SailorGirl said:


> Wait - you said I should swim and then sent me the wrong directions?
> 
> Strawberry Shortcake List
> General Lee
> *GW*
> Gilligan
> SGI
> TPD
> Prchjkr
> Mitzi
> New Guy











I mean..


----------



## stgislander

SailorGirl said:


> Oh it's back on baby.  I can't have you doing the happy dance.  Not on my watch.
> 
> Strawberry Shortcake List
> GW
> General Lee
> Gilligan
> SGI
> TPD
> Prchjkr
> Mitzi
> New Guy


Back in 3rd place.  :kicksrocks:


----------



## Kyle

Shouldnt' all this swapping be in the personals section?


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Shouldnt' all this swapping be in the personals section?


? I don't get it.


----------



## itsbob

"Strawberry Shortcake"

I'm not familiar with this euphemism


----------



## Kyle

itsbob said:


> "Strawberry Shortcake"
> 
> I'm not familiar with this euphemism


Last week it was "Blueberry Pie"


----------



## Gilligan

It's all code, of course.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> It's all code, of course.


Boston Cream Pie and Amaretto Cannolis are going to be mystifying.


----------



## kwillia

Kyle said:


> Boston Cream Pie and Amaretto Cannolis are going to be mystifying.


They make a cream for that.


----------



## Merlin99

kwillia said:


> They make a cream for that.


Prep A?


----------



## Grumpy

Merlin99 said:


> Prep A?


I think you meant Monistat 7,


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> I think you meant Monistat 7,



Is that what hospital folks are talking about when they keep telling each other "Stat?"


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> How bout turkey testicles?


----------



## stgislander

SailorGirl said:


> It's understood I meant the strawberry shortcake right?


That's how I took it.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> That's how I took it.


Wait..you already took the strawberry shortcake?  So much for all that talk about sharing. Bastard.


----------



## Spitfire

Gilligan said:


> Dock is right there on NW corner of the island. We'll keep an eye out for you.
> 
> Gilligan's warf



Greetings:

Clever.

But on second thought it looks like it’s gonna be low tide when I motor up around 1400 on that day.

I don’t think I will make it to the wharf so I am going to need you to provide a tender. There will be 27 of us. What marine channel do you monitor so I can raise you when I get to the area?

Thanks!


----------



## mitzi

What have I missed here? Just skimming real quick it's gone from the party to cakes, pies, shortcake, testicles, slushies to cruise liners pulling into Piney Point?


----------



## Gilligan

Spitfire said:


> What marine channel do you monitor so I can raise you when I get to the area?



220..or 221...whatever it takes.


----------



## stgislander

mitzi said:


> What have I missed here? Just skimming real quick it's gone from the party to cakes, pies, shortcake, testicles, slushies to cruise liners pulling into Piney Point?


Well, with the exception of the cruise liner, it's just SG and her fan club.


----------



## PrchJrkr

I'm just biding my time and keeping my mouth shut. I'm still trying to hold out for the #1 spot.

Strawberry shortcake is my very favorite.


----------



## Kyle

mitzi said:


> What have I missed here? Just skimming real quick it's gone from the party to cakes, pies, shortcake, testicles, slushies to cruise liners pulling into Piney Point?


And this was just an ordinary Tuesday..


----------



## General Lee

SailorGirl said:


> Fan club that's a riot.  Gilligan has me swimming across the Atlantic Ocean just to get to Saint Gilligan's Island and GW thinks I'm poisoning him. Just waiting on @General Lee  and @PrchJrkr  to check in and add their two cents.  That'll put you at number one and the others at two and three.  Strawberry season is right around the corner.  Screw em.


Um, you already said that I was and I quote, “always number 1” it’s in the other thread.


----------



## Gilligan

Here I sit.....struck over and broken hearted  again.

Story of my life.


----------



## GURPS

Here I sit broken hearted, paid a dime, but only ......


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> Here I sit.....struck over and broken hearted  again.
> 
> Story of my life.


What are you #$%^&* about? 

I didn't even get on the list!


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> I didn't even get on the list!


I consider that WINNING!


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> I’ll pick one and let you know.   Oh..and my tiki bar has a smaller slushee machine...just in case...


I don't want to derail this thread and post off topic, but I don't see myself being at Ace too very much longer. To save you the travel time and to get my discount, pick a brand and quantity and I'll make it happen. You could order the same through the Leonardtown store, but their parking is like a Hot Wheels™ parking garage in size. They could learn a few things from Lowe's.


----------



## Gilligan

PrchJrkr said:


> I don't want to derail this thread and post off topic, but I don't see myself being at Ace too very much longer. To save you the travel time and to get my discount, pick a brand and quantity and I'll make it happen. You could order the same through the Leonardtown store, but their parking is like a Hot Wheels™ parking garage in size. They could learn a few things from Lowe's.


Now I can't find the post with the choices...;-p


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> Now I can't find the post with the choices...;-p


Here


----------



## GWguy

SailorGirl said:


> Would you guys be okay if I came by in a week or two with shortcake?  The commissary had some decent strawberries the other day which means the grocery stores probably have better ones.  Haven't made one in a while - could use some feedback - I'm not sure GW's willing to let me experiment on him anymore.


Problem is... I'm on a restricted sugar diet.  These treats just aren't good for me, good as they are.


----------



## Gilligan

PrchJrkr said:


> Here


B&B oak lump and B&B hickory lump...no doubt.  4 bags of the oak and 2 bags of the hickory outa do it.

Not expecting you to cover all of that cost either...let me know what I'll owe ya.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Yeah I know - couldn't you try like one piece - you know to see if it kills you or not  - before I take one to Gilligan?


Take video, k?


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> B&B oak lump and B&B hickory lump...no doubt.  4 bags of the oak and 2 bags of the hickory outa do it.
> 
> Not expecting you to cover all of that cost either...let me know what I'll owe ya.


I'll get it ordered. I'll talk to the Manager and see if I can't get better than 10% off since I'm buying bulk. Either way, it's still cheaper than the slushie machine.


----------



## Spitfire

Gilligan said:


> 220..or 221...whatever it takes.


Greetings:

You know, I’m not going to need a tender after all. I completely forgot I have a helo on board. I will need a cleared out area to land, however.

Thanks. I think plan is all set now.


----------



## Gilligan

Yeah...I'm sure we'll all miss you when you are not here.


----------



## Kyle

Hey Gilligan, put a hold on the fish, I'll bring a stinger.


----------



## GWguy

SailorGirl said:


> Can you do the sugar substitutes?


Yeah,  use Splenda for coffee and such, but it's just not the same in baked goods.


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> Yeah...I'm sure we'll all miss you when you are not here.




Do You required a Stinger Team ? on maybe  Bofors ?


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> Hey Gilligan, put a hold on the fish, I'll bring a stinger.


Keep the fish as well.  The target will still be anchored out in the river.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Keep the fish as well.  The target will still be anchored out in the river.



Hmm. I perceive potential technical issues. 21" diameter fish...24" of water at launch location if it's low tide.....


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Hmm. I perceive potential technical issues. 21" diameter fish...24" of water at launch location if it's low tide.....


Well what's your suggestion?  Your vintage 5" 38 mount is out of commission.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> Hmm. I perceive potential technical issues. 21" diameter fish...24" of water at launch location if it's low tide.....


Can you soup it up a bit and make it hydroplane on course?


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Can you soup it up a bit and make it hydroplane on course?


MK48, with surface drive prop and lifting foil mod kit.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Well what's your suggestion?  Your vintage 5" 38 mount is out of commission.



Might have to fall back on belt fed stuff.  Or canons. The British left a few behind.


----------



## stgislander

SailorGirl said:


> Alcohol and fireworks?  Do you need help with that?


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Alcohol and fireworks?  Do you need help with that?


??  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


>


oh..there was that one time at marina camp.....


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> nottin near as I can tell - I just have a lot of experience with setting things on fire.


That's good. Blowing things up is the next step. Blowing things up badly is in the same skill set.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> That's good. *Blowing things up is the next step. Blowing things up badly is in the same skill set.*


Should I be concerned about those jars of clear liquid in the refrigerator downstairs?


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Should I be concerned about those jars of clear liquid in the refrigerator downstairs?


Of course not.


----------



## GWguy

stgislander said:


> Should I be concerned about those jars of clear liquid in the refrigerator downstairs?


There's a downstairs?  It's not underwaterstairs?


----------



## GURPS

SailorGirl said:


> nottin near as I can tell - I just have a lot of experience with setting things on fire.




*Greek Fire*


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> There's a downstairs?  It's not underwaterstairs?


It's only two steps down.


----------



## mitzi

SailorGirl said:


> Alcohol and fireworks?  Do you need help with that?



Reminds me of some of the 4th of July parties our family had.


----------



## GURPS

SailorGirl said:


> Is that still a mystery or do they know how it was done?  THAT was fascinating.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_fire 

The information available on Greek fire is exclusively indirect, based on references in the Byzantine military manuals and a number of secondary historical sources such as Anna Komnene and Western European chroniclers, which are often inaccurate. In her _Alexiad_, Anna Komnene provides a description of an incendiary weapon, which was used by the Byzantine garrison of Dyrrhachium in 1108 against the Normans. It is often regarded as an at least partial "recipe" for Greek fire:[36][37][38]



> This fire is made by the following arts. From the pine and the certain such evergreen trees inflammable resin is collected. This is rubbed with sulfur and put into tubes of reed, and is blown by men using it with violent and continuous breath. Then in this manner it meets the fire on the tip and catches light and falls like a fiery whirlwind on the faces of the enemies.


At the same time, the reports by Western chroniclers of the famed _ignis graecus_ are largely unreliable, since they apply the name to any and all sorts of incendiary substances.[30]

In attempting to reconstruct the Greek fire system, the concrete evidence, as it emerges from the contemporary literary references, provides the following characteristics:


It burned on water, and, according to some interpretations, was ignited by water. In addition, as numerous writers testify, it could be extinguished only by a few substances, such as sand (which deprived it of oxygen), strong vinegar, or old urine, presumably by some sort of chemical reaction.[39][40][41]
It was a liquid substance, and not some sort of projectile, as verified both by descriptions and the very name "liquid fire."[39][40]
At sea, it was usually ejected from a _siphōn_,[39][40] although earthenware pots or grenades filled with it or similar substances were also used.[42]
The discharge of Greek fire was accompanied by "thunder" and "much smoke."[39][40][43]
*Theories on composition[edit]*
The first and, for a long time, most popular theory regarding the composition of Greek fire held that its chief ingredient was saltpeter, making it an early form of gunpowder.[44][45] This argument was based on the "thunder and smoke" description, as well as on the distance the flame could be projected from the _siphōn_, which suggested an explosive discharge.[46] From the times of Isaac Vossius,[2] several scholars adhered to this position, most notably the so-called "French school" during the 19th century, which included chemist Marcellin Berthelot.[47][48] This view has been rejected since, as saltpeter does not appear to have been used in warfare in Europe or the Middle East before the 13th century, and is absent from the accounts of the Muslim writers—the foremost chemists of the early medieval world[49]—before the same period.[50] In addition, the nature of the proposed mixture would have been radically different from the _siphōn_-projected substance described by Byzantine sources.[51]

A second view, based on the fact that Greek fire was inextinguishable by water (some sources suggest that water intensified the flames) suggested that its destructive power was the result of the explosive reaction between water and quicklime. Although quicklime was certainly known and used by the Byzantines and the Arabs in warfare,[52] the theory is refuted by literary and empirical evidence. A quicklime-based substance would have to come in contact with water to ignite, while Emperor Leo's _Tactica_ indicate that Greek fire was often poured directly on the decks of enemy ships,[53] although admittedly, decks were kept wet due to lack of sealants. Likewise, Leo describes the use of grenades,[54] which further reinforces the view that contact with water was not necessary for the substance's ignition.[55] Furthermore, C. Zenghelis pointed out that, based on experiments, the actual result of the water–quicklime reaction would be negligible in the open sea.[56] Another similar proposition suggested that Kallinikos had in fact discovered calcium phosphide, which can be made by boiling bones in urine within a sealed vessel.[57] On contact with water, calcium phosphide releases phosphine, which ignites spontaneously. However, extensive experiments with it also failed to reproduce the described intensity of Greek fire.[58][59]

Consequently, although the presence of either quicklime or saltpeter in the mixture cannot be entirely excluded, they were not the primary ingredient.[59][46] Most modern scholars agree that Greek fire was based on either crude or refined petroleum, comparable to modern napalm. The Byzantines had easy access to crude oil from the naturally occurring wells around the Black Sea (e.g., the wells around Tmutorakan noted by Constantine Porphyrogennetos) or in various locations throughout the Middle East.[44][60][61] An alternate name for Greek fire was "Median fire" (μηδικὸν πῦρ),[2] and the 6th-century historian Procopius records that crude oil, called "naphtha" (in Greek: νάφθα _naphtha_, from Old Persian 𐎴𐎳𐎫 _naft_) by the Persians, was known to the Greeks as "Median oil" (μηδικὸν ἔλαιον).[62] This seems to corroborate the use of naphtha as a basic ingredient of Greek fire.[63] Naphtha was also used by the Abbasids in the 9th century, with special troops, the _naffāṭūn_, who wore thick protective suits and used small copper vessels containing burning oil, which they threw onto the enemy troops.[64] There is also a surviving 9th century Latin text, preserved at Wolfenbüttel in Germany, which mentions the ingredients of what appears to be Greek fire and the operation of the _siphōn_s used to project it. Although the text contains some inaccuracies, it clearly identifies the main component as naphtha.[2][65] Resins were probably added as a thickener (the _Praecepta Militaria_ refer to the substance as πῦρ κολλητικόν, "sticky fire"), and to increase the duration and intensity of the flame.[66][67] A modern theoretical concoction included the use of pine tar and animal fat along with other ingredients.[68]

A 12th century treatise prepared by Mardi bin Ali al-Tarsusi for Saladin records an Arab version of Greek fire, called _naft_, which also had a petroleum base, with sulfur and various resins added. Any direct relation with the Byzantine formula is unlikely.[69] An Italian recipe from the 16th century has been recorded for recreational use; it includes coal from a willow tree, alcohol, incense, sulfur, wool and camphor as well as two undetermined components (burning salt and _pegola_); the concoction was guaranteed to "burn under water" and to be "beautiful."[70]


----------



## GURPS

SailorGirl said:


> What I got out of that, is that there are merely theories as to what it was, and not the actual formula.  I like the fact that it's still a mystery - some things should remain that way.




Pretty Much .... only speculation


----------



## GURPS

SailorGirl said:


> Intriguing though.   .....   Really interesting.




Yep, I 1st read about it in High School Studying History ... scary stuff when you are on a wooden ship.


----------



## GURPS

SailorGirl said:


> No kidding - imagine how that must have felt to have that hit you,




Napalm Comes to Mind


----------



## GURPS

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-admits-it-used-napalm-bombs-in-iraq-99716.html


----------



## Kyle

Seeing that "Palm" oil is the latest craze, it may count as a cosmetic or food product now.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Damn, Johnny Ford!  The only other guy I knew that walked on stilts is Paul houle


----------



## RoseRed

luvmygdaughters said:


> Damn, Johnny Ford!  The only other guy I knew that walked on stilts is Paul houle


Is Houle still alive?  I haven't seen him in forever!


----------



## Bonehead

Paul did the finish on our ceilings in 1980.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

RoseRed said:


> Is Houle still alive?  I haven't seen him in forever!


I havent either, he is good friends with my BIL.  I'll have to ask him.


----------



## Gilligan

luvmygdaughters said:


> Damn, Johnny Ford!  The only other guy I knew that walked on stilts is Paul houle


Quite a few of the Evans' are very good on those stilts.  Seems like half the clan is or was in the drywall business...


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> B&B oak lump and B&B hickory lump...no doubt.  4 bags of the oak and 2 bags of the hickory outa do it.
> 
> Not expecting you to cover all of that cost either...let me know what I'll owe ya.


On order and should be in Tuesday. Can I swing by next weekend and unload it on you for storage? I seem to have run out of room. I've accumulated 3 more outboards and a bimini top with the new position and I haven't even received a formal offer yet. I may have to get that Amish built shed before I'd planned.


----------



## Gilligan

PrchJrkr said:


> On order and should be in Tuesday. Can I swing by next weekend and unload it on you for storage? I seem to have run out of room. I've accumulated 3 more outboards and a bimini top with the new position and I haven't even received a formal offer yet. I may have to get that Amish built shed before I'd planned.


By all means...bring it.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> By all means...bring it.


I'll get SG to PM _her _directions.





I know how to get there.


----------



## Gilligan

PrchJrkr said:


> I'll get SG to PM _her _directions.


Fill your tank up first!


----------



## GWguy

PrchJrkr said:


> I'll get SG to PM _her _directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how to get there.


I'ma sit by the post office and watch you go back and forth a few dozen times.  Might even wave....


----------



## PrchJrkr

GWguy said:


> I'ma sit by the post office and watch you go back and forth a few dozen times.  Might even wave....



I'd certainly _hope _so!


----------



## Gilligan

Been sending a few invites out via PMs...I might need a bigger pig. ;-p


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> Been sending a few invites out via PMs...I might need a bigger pig. ;-p


----------



## GURPS

PrchJrkr said:


>





Did you REALLY Need A Personal Invite ?


----------



## PrchJrkr

GURPS said:


> Did you REALLY Need A Personal Invite ?


No, but 99% of what I post is just for a reaction.

I'm still working on my attention whoring techniques. I may have to dye my hair...


----------



## GURPS

PrchJrkr said:


> No, but 99% of what I post is just for a reaction.
> 
> I'm still working on my attention whoring techniques. I may have to dye my hair...




dudes make poor attention whores    I'm Jus sayn


----------



## PrchJrkr

GURPS said:


> dudes make poor attention whores    I'm Jus sayn


So I've noticed.  Maybe I'll just get some bling wheels for my pickup.


----------



## stgislander

PrchJrkr said:


> So I've noticed.  Maybe I'll just get some bling wheels for my pickup.
> 
> 
> View attachment 145986


Needs some spinners.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

I have these on my Slingshot...


----------



## PrchJrkr

Kyle said:


>





 I feel a little queasy after watching that.


----------



## mitzi

PrchJrkr said:


> I'm still working on my attention whoring techniques.



Not another one


----------



## Bann

So is the May 24th soiree an open invite partay or is it by PM onl

#enquirinminds


----------



## Gilligan

Bann said:


> So is the May 24th soiree an open invite partay or is it by PM onl
> 
> #enquirinminds


Engraved invitation only.




Yours is in the mail.


----------



## Bann

Gilligan said:


> Engraved invitation only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is in the mail.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> B&B oak lump and B&B hickory lump...no doubt.  4 bags of the oak and 2 bags of the hickory outa do it.
> 
> Not expecting you to cover all of that cost either...let me know what I'll owe ya.


Party on!


----------



## Bann

PrchJrkr said:


> Party on!
> 
> 
> View attachment 146095


That bag looks familiar and I seem to recall seeing some downstairs.  I think my son has used that brand before.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Bann said:


> That bag looks familiar and I seem to recall seeing some downstairs.  I think my son has used that brand before.


There's 120lbs of charcoal there. Gilligan must be a fire bug or something. I'm sure to get yelled at for leaving it in front of the workbench when I get in tomorrow. They like to yell. I may as well give them a reason.


----------



## Gilligan

PrchJrkr said:


> There's 120lbs of charcoal there. Gilligan must be a fire bug or something. I'm sure to get yelled at for leaving it in front of the workbench when I get in tomorrow. They like to yell. I may as well give them a reason.



Pig roaster goes through some charcoal.....almost an hour of roasting time for every 10 pounds of pig.    I'll have some dry oak chunks to throw in too.


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> Been sending a few invites out via PMs...I might need a bigger pig. ;-p


Just thinking....  you're not sending out more than 250 invites, are ya?  Wouldn't want the authorities to show up uninvited....


----------



## Kyle

I also got asked by Hank Johnson yesterday how many people you were going to have on the island. He wanted to be sure it wouldn't capsize.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> I also got asked by Hank Johnson yesterday how many people you were going to have on the island. He wanted to be sure it wouldn't capsize.


No guarantees...


----------



## GWguy

Ok, now you're down to 8 invites after you and the wife.  Turning into more of a dinner party.


----------



## stgislander

GWguy said:


> Ok, now you're down to *8 invites* after you and the wife.  Turning into more of a dinner party.


FWIW... As a charter member of the SGIHFWB, I have a permanent invitation so I'm not really counted.  It's just understood that I'll be there.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> It's just understood that I'll be there.


Like  bad rash.....


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Like  bad rash.....


Meh... somebody has to bring good beer.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> @Gilligan - that's like almost your birthday weekend isn't it?


My brother and I both have birthdays in May..his is the 1st and mine the 30th. We've always celebrated both with a part on Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> I thought you had mentioned that - is your brother coming? and your mother maybe?


My brother lives here in the compound. My mother stays here often...and wouldn't miss that party for anything.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> I didn't know that.  I would love to talk to her just based on some of the things you've mentioned.  She's not considered a local but she's lived here a long time - even though she doesn't anymore -did I get that part right?



Mom's side of our family first arrived here in MD in 1650...at the point of land where the US Naval Academy is now. The second "wave" of our family arrived around 1658, in possession of a very large land grant that extended from the Patuxent River to the Chesapeake in a swath that included what is now Dunkirk and Huntington in Calvert County.   Ferry Landing rd used to be Gover Ferry Landing Rd...we owned the land and the ferry that went across the Patuxent there. The park there now was once our family land.

But no...by most local definitions,  I'm not local.


----------



## Bann

GWguy said:


> Ok, now you're down to 8 invites after you and the wife.  Turning into more of a dinner party.




  I'll be there!


----------



## Bann

Gilligan said:


> My brother and I both have birthdays in May..his is the 1st and mine the 30th. We've always celebrated both with a part on Memorial Day weekend.


 Mine's the 5th!


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> I bet she's really interesting to talk to.  I read a little more of the book and looked up the history of your home in New York.  Check this out - you have to enlarge it a lot but look at the first name.  That was so cool seeing that.



Yep...just like I told you. My grandfather's name is the first one on the list.  He was the first Admiral.


----------



## kom526

Combination M&G/Re-open or Rebellion?
I need to know how much 'lemonade' to make, my current vodka stocks are low ish.


----------



## Gilligan

Well shoot. Gotta make some hard choices. Between the uncertainty surrounding when MD will be "open" for large gatherings, and the financial hit we've taken so far with our business mostly shut down, I have to announce the postponement of the Pig Roast M&G.   I'd have to order the pig soon and, while I'm sure Elmer would have me one, I'm also sure I'd have to go pick it up.  

So...I'm currently leaning towards something on 4th July weekend instead.  Thoughts?...feedback?...


----------



## UglyBear

Sapidus had a conflict on May 24th -- a wedding, if I remember.  Now he can make it!  
You can recoup the cost of the pig by organizing charity water dunking with him.  Just need to get some live piranhas, and a straitjacket.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> I think it's a great idea and if it happens to open up in May or June, we need one big ass M&G just to put all this crap behind this.  Can you still butcher pigs in months without an "r" in them?


Sweetheart...you can butcher pigs on any day that ends with "Y"...


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Will they still have testicles?


I never checked. But you can..if you want to..


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> I'll pass but didn't you promise me fried pig balls or something like that?


Ahma working on that . But if you were counting on getting your fill from just the pair that might come with the 70# pig that goes on my roaster, you would go very hungry. 

I want to make sure you get all the balls you can eat.

I'm compassionate like that.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Sounds like an offer I can't refuse.  I assume they go well with coronas (the beer not the virus)?


Very much so. When we'd be hitting the Indiana bars on "Eucher Saturday", it was nothing but deep fried nuts, beer and lotsa good card playing.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> What's a 70# pig?


A pig that weighs 70#.

It's rocket surgery.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> I played with cars too.  Mostly matchbox.


Smartass.  I fixed it.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> I may not be good, but I'm fast.


I'm so fast that I'm never good.


----------



## Bann

Gilligan said:


> Well shoot. Gotta make some hard choices. Between the uncertainty surrounding when MD will be "open" for large gatherings, and the financial hit we've taken so far with our business mostly shut down, I have to announce the postponement of the Pig Roast M&G.   I'd have to order the pig soon and, while I'm sure Elmer would have me one, I'm also sure I'd have to go pick it up.
> 
> So...I'm currently leaning towards something on 4th July weekend instead.  Thoughts?...feedback?...


No matter when you have it, I'm there!  I can also donate money towards the pig and I will bring a huge side to share.  I make a mean pasta salad if I do say so myself!


----------



## Scat

SailorGirl said:


> Anything over two minutes is just a waste of time anyway.  Hey I got strawberries today - does Wednesday work for you?


cooking eggs?


----------



## Scat

SailorGirl said:


> @Scat - on the other hand -can't talk if I'm napping so....there is that.


Saves on duct tape


----------



## Scat

SailorGirl said:


> Or you can use it creatively elsewhere.  Huh - I thought I was kidding until I googled that.


hair remover?


----------



## Bonehead

SailorGirl said:


> Anything over two minutes is just a waste of time anyway.  Hey I got strawberries today - does Wednesday work for you?


Did you go to Bushwood ? I would like to try that place..


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> So...I'm currently leaning towards something on 4th July weekend instead. Thoughts?...feedback?...




Sure ....


----------



## Scat

SailorGirl said:


> No Scat think a little more creatively.  Goggle if necessary.


Use instead of ”crack spackling” ? 
https://bitrebels.com/geek/15-ridiculously-practical-ways-to-use-duct-tape/


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> So...I'm currently leaning towards something on 4th July weekend instead.  Thoughts?...feedback?...


I've got lots and lots of roman candles and little mortars I've been sitting on for just such an occasion.


----------



## Scat

SailorGirl said:


> I'm trying to corrupt you.  Looks like I have my work cut out for me.


Maybe some strawberry sangria instead of strawberry shortcake.....


----------



## Scat

SailorGirl said:


> Omigod you're hopeless...


??? Its after 5


----------



## Scat

SailorGirl said:


> You mean 5am?


“Happy Hour” shouldn’t have barriers only a reference to a time of entertainment. If that time involves strawberry sangria, duct tape and fun what relevance do the hands of a clock add?


----------



## Scat

SailorGirl said:


> You mean 5am?
> 
> That reminds me - I'm out of Sangria.  Thanks Scat


“The order states that -- during this state of emergency -- restaurants, bars, breweries, wineries, and distilleries can deliver sealed products off-premises “to protect the public health, welfare, and safety” of people that might otherwise leave the house to purchase alcohol.“
https://www.thrillist.com/drink/washington-dc/maryland-alcohol-delivery


----------



## BernieP

Gilligan said:


> I know it's early...but we've decided to revive some parts of what used to be a massive annual party that we did for 35 years. . Pig Roast. May 24th.


what year?


----------



## InfectedMushroom

Spitfire said:


> Greetings:
> 
> You know, I’m not going to need a tender after all. I completely forgot I have a helo on board. I will need a cleared out area to land, however.
> 
> Thanks. I think plan is all set now.


You still showing up?


----------



## GregV814

so is it may 24th or july 4th??? I need to get my 57 chevy t shirt out of the cleaners....


----------



## Bann

If the regs are only groups of 10 people at a time, then it probablyl won't be allowed on 5/24.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Bann said:


> If the regs are only groups of 10 people at a time, then it probablyl won't be allowed on 5/24.


 
Hell, my harem alone blows that limit. That is, if Gilligan lets me to bring them all.


----------



## Bann

PrchJrkr said:


> Hell, my harem alone blows that limit. That is, if Gilligan lets me to bring them all.




  I can see where that would definitely be a problem for ya!


----------



## Scat

PrchJrkr said:


> Hell, my harem alone blows that limit. That is, if Gilligan lets me to bring them all.


A bunch of bitches?


----------



## Gilligan

Tentatively shooting for the 4th of July weekend now....


----------



## Scat

SailorGirl said:


> Well that was just mean.


Its the bulldog, isnt it?  He did not post a picture so it left it up to my imagination to know what he was talking about.
By definition a harem is a group of female animals sharing a single mate


----------



## Scat

SailorGirl said:


> and not only that I'm pretty certain the dog fourth from the left, bottom row is a male.  I can tell by the look in his beady little eyes and other stuff.


But it self identified as a girl.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> Tentatively shooting for the 4th of July weekend now....


I'm digging out the roman candles and mini-mortars.


----------



## Kyle

Cool! 

By that time it'll be speedo season!


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Cool!
> 
> By that time it'll be speedo season!


I'm ready!  I'll wear my newest favorite hat  too!


----------



## Bann

Gilligan said:


> I'm ready!  I'll wear my newest favorite hat  too!
> 
> View attachment 148122


----------



## Gilligan

Bann said:


>


And guess what?...all the stores are outa eye bleach too.


----------



## Bann

Gilligan said:


> And guess what?...all the stores are outa eye bleach too.


Luckily, I hoarded an extra gallon o' Clorox!


----------



## Gilligan

Bann said:


> Luckily, I hoarded an extra gallon o' Clorox!


Don't drink too much at one time...  ;-p


----------



## Kyle

The feather is a nice touch!


----------



## frequentflier

Kyle said:


> The feather is a nice touch!


That's to tickle his fancy!


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Piña Cloroxa. Pineapple juice, coconut milk and a half cup of Clorax.


I know who I'm _not _letting mix drinks at the tiki bar...


----------



## Bonehead

I can't even imagine what would go through a man's head to dress up like that AND go out in public.


----------



## Kyle

frequentflier said:


> That's to tickle his fancy!


Please. No pics.


----------



## InfectedMushroom

Kyle said:


> Please. No pics.


Good thing she didn't say taint!


----------



## Gilligan

Bonehead said:


> I can't even imagine what would go through a man's head to dress up like that AND go out in public.


Inorite?  I prefer to be much more discrete..


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> So that's what a condom looks like.


That red thing in my right hand....typical condom...used in situations like this...


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> I salute you Sir - that is just stunning!


Gives "wind" to the meaning of "wind instruments"..if I do say so...


----------



## Gilligan

And here I sit...sadly..bereft of any sort of tuba...french horn..not even a clarinet..


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> You have a birthday coming up maybe you'll get lucky.


Lucky?  Like ...maybe a flute?


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> It's not the size that matters - it's what you're able to do with it.


Well..I can't play a flute...can't play a tuba. I'm so doomed.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> OH my meatloaf just dinged at me.



There it is...my imagination just kicked in.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> I'm starving.  Had a perfect day laid out in the sun killed three beers and now I'm ready for a nap or something.



I killed three beers just reading this post....


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Laughing my chigger covered ass off.


Pics..or ....whatever they always say...


----------



## Scat

Gilligan said:


> I'm ready!  I'll wear my newest favorite hat  too!
> 
> View attachment 148122


Great, all those years in therapy only to find that youre my fairy godmo....godperson.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> And here I sit...sadly..bereft of any sort of tuba...french horn..not even a clarinet..



Band Camp is now out of the question...


----------



## GregV814

I’m beginning to believe that some of you could be classified as sexual deviants and bear killers...


----------



## UglyBear

GregV814 said:


> I’m beginning to believe that some of you could be classified as sexual deviants and bear killers...


Sexual deviants is all good -- consenting adults and such, whatever floats your boat (duct tape, bubble wrap, fun parties on isolated islands -- as long as nobody gets hurt (unless they want to)!).
Why bear killers?


----------



## Scat

SailorGirl said:


> I can kill a few bears when I'm drinking them in the back yard.


 Batting down bears while bear butted baiting chiggers? You need a better hobby


----------



## black dog

SailorGirl said:


> I am NOT taking a butt selfie.


My girls arms arn't long enough either...


----------



## Gilligan

??  da fuq?


----------



## GURPS

SailorGirl said:


> Black dog is a bad influence on me!




Like YOU Require ANY Encourgment


----------



## Scat

SailorGirl said:


> I'm no longer running around with my hands down my pants scratching.
> 
> 
> SailorGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Black dog is a bad influence on me!”  I’m not sure how that would be true. I seriously doubt he insists you wear pants
Click to expand...


----------



## GURPS

SailorGirl said:


> I honestly don't think I need any encouragement do you?  I'm pretty twisted all by myself.  Or so I've been told.


----------



## Scat

SailorGirl said:


> @Scat  I honestly don't think I need any encouragement do you?  I'm pretty twisted all by myself.  Or so I've been told.


If it brings a smile to you and others, why give  ‘s about what others have to say?


----------



## black dog

SailorGirl said:


> *Oh I forget to tell you my butt is much better after the Benadryl *- I'm no longer running around with my hands down my pants scratching.  I'm going to regret that comment tomorrow.



Thats a Tee Shirt....


----------



## black dog

SailorGirl said:


> I can kill a few bears when I'm drinking them in the back yard.



 Thats a Tee shirt....


----------



## black dog

SailorGirl said:


> Yeah I know, working on that.  In the meantime - *I've been practicing self-restraint.  Have you noticed?  *



Thats a Tee shirt.


----------



## black dog

SailorGirl said:


> @Scat * I honestly don't think I need any encouragement do you?  I'm pretty twisted all by myself.*  Or so I've been told.



And another Tee shirt...


----------



## black dog

SailorGirl said:


> Ravens or Patriots Suck?


Ravens Suck...


----------



## Gilligan

With folks from many other states wanting to firm up plans...I had to make a command decision today. The pig roast will be held on Labor Day weekend. 

Guidelines are to fuzzy..have to focus on getting our company healthy again..just too much uncertainty. pressure and stress.


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> Guidelines are to fuzzy   .....




Throw out a couple BLM Posters you are Golden


----------



## Bann

I understand why you made that decision, Gilligan - but it's still a damn shame that you can't have a big gathering when there are hundreds going on around the state and counties for protests, and funerals. 


And now, that the powers that be are saying that asymptomatic people are not likely spreaders of COVID-19.  

Sick of it all.


----------



## Gilligan

To be fair, my decision was more to do with my need to focus on righting my company than worrying about COVID ...


----------



## Ken King

A few more delays and you can have it on Memorial Day.


----------



## Bonehead

You should focus on your business not a party. There is always time to party. Nobody needs any extra stress ain't worth it.


----------



## Gilligan

Bonehead said:


> You should focus on your business not a party. There is always time to party. Nobody needs any extra stress ain't worth it.


We had a lot of work in the pipe when we got shut down. We scored more contracts while we were shut down. We’re so far behind now.its not funny.


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> We had a lot of work in the pipe when we got shut down. We scored more contracts while we were shut down. We’re so far behind now.its not funny.



what a terrible 1st world problem

TOO MUCH WORK

Congratulations


----------



## GregV814

Circa 1960.
Me and Gillian are related, twice removed by a divorce and double incarceration after the McCarthy hearings, but, nevertheless less.
Back in those days, it was hard to get him to wear anything, but he borrowed some of his cousins bvds for the Polaroid! That log was once felled by the Nights Templar when they came ashore at SGI!!
In the background is the same water at SGI!!


----------



## Bonehead

Hell of a year IMO. But on the positive I have spent a lot of time with my grandsons twin 4 year old whirlwinds of energy. I would say that they keep me young but....that ain't true..


----------

